# My first chair



## APBcustoms (Apr 24, 2015)

here is my first chair I never would have thought that there was so much work that went into making one. Thanks to the help of Troy Beall i was able to complete this chair. Well almost complete I'm going to paint it black with milk paint. Lastly one cool thing about it is that none of it relies on glue and it was built with handtools.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 18


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 24, 2015)

wow, that's impressive! I have never attempted a chair, just stools and such. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 24, 2015)

Austin, that is very nice, love the sculpted seat! I've never built a chair, a Maloof rocker is on my bucket list. One of these days I'll get the stones to try it. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 25, 2015)

thanks guys im just now seeing this photo not on my phone and its pretty blurry ill try and get a photo with my good camera today


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2015)

Excellent job. So all the joints are dry fit?


----------



## Brink (Apr 25, 2015)

Beautiful chair, I'm sure there's build pics. Everyone (me) would like to see them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 25, 2015)

Congrats! You've reached a new plateau in woodworking. Chuck


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Excellent job. So all the joints are dry fit?



I used white glue as a lubricant to be able to get my tenons in. But I have wedges pounded into my tenons which gives a mushroom effect and keeps my legs and spindles held in place and tight.


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 25, 2015)

Here's a few pictures of the process

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## justallan (Apr 25, 2015)

Austin, that is a serious undertaking, for darn sure. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 25, 2015)

Amazing job Austin. You have to feel very proud and you should. Excellent work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice chair!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 25, 2015)

G R E A T Austin and I really like what I see of your tools.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Apr 26, 2015)

nicely done! what did you do to your hand?


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 26, 2015)

I used a very small block plane to rough out my blanks which gave me blisters on my palms which ripped open so I rapped them because I was using all hand tools and I wanted padding. I went a bit over kill because I didn't want the bandage to come off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow that is awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks great man....nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 4, 2015)

All painted up with milk paint just need to seal it!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 4, 2015)

Make me a set of 6... by next week please. I'll shoot you $50 to cover shipping

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 6, 2015)

Damn nice job Austin

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 6, 2015)

That's great! Your a lucky dog for getting those woodworking classes, pretty soon your gonna be another Roy Underhill...


----------



## APBcustoms (May 6, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That's great! Your a lucky dog for getting those woodworking classes, pretty soon your gonna be another Roy Underhill...



I'm going to be an Austin Barrett!!! Hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (May 8, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Make me a set of 6... by next week please. I'll shoot you $50 to cover shipping


I will get in line for that deal.


----------



## TimR (May 8, 2015)

Austin, that is a timeless beauty!! I look forward to someday having the time first to learn how to make one, and then secondly to do it. Awesome, you should be very proud of that, a sign of a true craftsman in my book!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

